# Vaping Tips: How To Straighten Kanthal



## Alex



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 5


----------



## Riaz

thanks for that @Alex 

im gona have to start doing this

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev

Awesome, thanks @Alex now paracoils is going to be so much easier!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wow, thanks @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lol, you twist it to straighten it
How amazing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

This works great, I did a few strands last night.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Awesome! Thank you @Alex! Now i don't have to throw away the coils that i mess up anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Thanks @Alex. Been doing it for a while now. Also got it off the same video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

zadiac said:


> Thanks @Alex. Been doing it for a while now. Also got it off the same video


 
same 
question though, do you guys then torch the kanthal or use it straight up? did a bunch of coils without torching and seems to work pretty well. guess a side by side test it probably the way to go. hmmm maybe later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@ET, i generally dont torch before wrapping. 
And my coils seem fine
Doesnt the torching just remove the springiness making it easier to get a neater wrap?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

ET said:


> same
> question though, do you guys then torch the kanthal or use it straight up? did a bunch of coils without torching and seems to work pretty well. guess a side by side test it probably the way to go. hmmm maybe later


The thicker gauges are ok to wrap without torching for me anyway. Its 30 and 32 that tend to be to springy and torching before wrapping helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ET

yes torching is supposed to remove some of the springiness. just not sure if it helps that much for twisted kanthal or if its even a good idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I also believe torching helps to remove any impurities on the wire
But a dry burn before use should do the same

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I also believe torching helps to remove any impurities on the wire
> But a dry burn before use should do the same


 
And the cyclone with the coil installed in the ultrasonic bath also cleans the coil nicely and makes the vape all crisp and sweet as!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Awesome find. Gave it a try and it works exactly like that. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

Anyone try using these coils wick less as mentioned in the vid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

